# Two tenacious exploits debunk vendor claims



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Many sandbox security vendors claim that their products stop all known and unknown attacks."

"Another major threat going around these days is known as the XP Antivirus 2008 exploit and a few similar names. A user is socially engineered into installing a bogus anti-virus program, which then detects thousands of malicious viruses and prompts the user to buy the program to get rid of the malware. Not surprisingly, often the only malware program truly installed on the system is the XP Antivirus 2008 program itself.

The interesting feature of this malware program is its ability to modify the Microsoft Windows desktop to look as if the status bar is sending an alert message indicating a virus infection. The alert looks like an official Microsoft Windows warning, bubbling up from the area where you normally expect to see legitimate programs. The XP Antivirus 2008 program install looks just as official, but once installed, the program either asks for money to get rid of the supposed viruses or starts stealing confidential information. By the time most users realize they have been scammed, it's too late."
http://news.yahoo.com/s/infoworld/20080930/tc_infoworld/113127_1


----------

